# What do I tell my daughter-in-law who immigrated LEGALLY?



## healthmyths (Nov 20, 2014)

She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.

She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
But today she doesn't understand why the rules applied to her are now being thrown aside for people that
broke the laws.
Why are illegal activities being rewarded?
When law abiding citizens see lawlessness being rewarded ...hey.. why should the rest of us abide by
any laws?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...


Her first problem, she comes from a European country whose inhabitants are _white _(i.e. Caucasian).  Second: she's not viewed by the left as being underprivileged enough and therefore undeserving of the advantage being offered to loads of criminals.  It's difficult to sell people who are law-abiding, hard-working, responsible people that being here entitles them to be taken care of by everyone/anyone else.  In other words, she's not sold her soul for a free ride.
I, too, know many _immigrants, _(I refuse to qualify these decent folk using the redundant _legal, _just as I refuse to describe criminals a _illegal immigrants), _who are more than a little upset that the criminal invaders are being rewarded with something the immigrants cherish enough to have worked for, paid their dues, filled out their forms, and waited patiently to receive.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

You made it...is what I'd tell her..


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 20, 2014)

.

"Tough shit.  Making life fair for some always means screwing others over, but we don't care".

.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> "Tough shit.  Making life fair for some always means screwing others over, but we don't care".
> 
> .


Where did you learn the secret corporate chant?


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Deflection noted.

.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 20, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...


You tell her that 79% of Americans want illegals to be granted a path to citizenship or legal status.  You tell her the People have spoken.

It's funny how the Right screams about how we must listen to the Will of the People™ when it comes to things like not letting homos file joint tax returns.  But then they want to ignore four out of five Americans when it comes to granting Mexicans legal status.

Hmmm.  Do you see a pattern here?  When it comes to oppressing minorities, the new Right is incredibly consistent, even if they have to be inconsistent and hypocritical in their rhetoric.


----------



## Silent Warrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Tell her she just learned a valuable political lesson. It's not whats legal, fair, right, or constitutional. It's what a politician thinks he can do to expand the number of voters that will keep his/her side in power.


----------



## ogibillm (Nov 20, 2014)

she's a citizen. seems like that's it's own reward for following the rules.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 20, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...



Did she immigrate here before or after she married your son?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh, and one more thing, healthmyths.

You tell your daughter-in-law that life is way, way, way harder for an illegal immigrant than it is for her.  But they were still desperate enough to come to America anyway.

And you tell her that whatever path to citizenship they will eventually get will be just as difficult, if not way more difficult, than it was for her.

You be sure and tell her that, mm-kay?

Also, ask her why no group of permanent immigrants (family-based and employment-based) from a single country can exceed 7% of the total amount of people immigrating to the United States in a single year, even if they are coming from right next door.


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 20, 2014)

g5000 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...



Source?


----------



## Rozman (Nov 20, 2014)

Tell her welcome to the America the Democrat party wants.
And might as well throw in the fact that she's gonna have to work twice as hard 
as those that are quite a few shades darker then she is.


----------



## Camp (Nov 20, 2014)

Tell her how lucky she is. There are many thousands of Ukrainians here without documents living in fear of deportation back to Ukraine and war and many more thousands who want to come here.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 20, 2014)

Tell her exactly what I told my legally immigrated son-in-law. 

Doing things the right way is a benefit on it's own. The lawless will be his, and his children's problems. 

Vote to fix the problem

He voted straight republican in a blue state

Guys a helluva addition to this country


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2014)

g5000 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...



Bullshit.
 Only 17% want these people here permanently.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Oh, and one more thing, healthmyths.
> 
> You tell your daughter-in-law that life is way, way, way harder for an illegal immigrant than it is for her.  But they were still desperate enough to come to America anyway.
> 
> ...




Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 20, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...


Tell her to thank every American she meets for letting her immigrate here. After that she should stfu and stop whining or go back to where she came from.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 20, 2014)

jwoodie said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


What Americans Want From Immigration Reform in 2014



> *62% of Americans favor providing a way for immigrants who are currently living in the United States illegally to become citizens provided they meet certain requirements, while 17% support allowing them to  become permanent legal residents*





> Consistent with findings from March 2013, majorities of self-identified Democrats (70%), independents (61%), and Republicans (51%) continue to favor a path to citizenship for immigrants living in the country illegally.



Even a majority of Republicans want a path to citizenship.

*On immigration, Republicans favor path to legal status, but differ over citizenship*






Poll Roundup Majority of Americans Support Immigration Reform With Citizenship - Immigration Reform America s Voice Immigration Reform America s Voice



> A new Quinnipiac poll finds that 64 percent of voters support the Senate immigration bill, including _60 percent of Republicans_.





> Other polls that do this also find GOP support for this combination.
> 
> *WSJ/NBC News Survey
> July 17-21*
> ...





> United Technologies/National Journal Congressional Connection
> July 11-14
> 
> 
> ...





> Gallup
> June-July 2013
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 20, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...





healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...



Whine, whine, whine, whine, whine, whine, whine, and your daughter is whining too, I guess it's that apple not falling far from the tree thing especially since she has to ask you instead of figuring it out for herself.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 20, 2014)

According to what I've been reading most Americans are against his amnesty bullshit.

Pollsters Obama s Work-Permit Plan Is Very Unpopular The Daily Caller#!

Voters Strongly Oppose Obama s Amnesty Plan for Illegal Immigrants - Rasmussen Reports trade 


Poll Plurality Against Obama Executive Amnesty

Americans don t want blanket amnesty for illegal aliens - Capitol Hill Outsider

His bullshit is a kick in the teeth to everyone who's come into this country LEGALLY.

If he uses his EO to enact this insanity then I think he just kicked the Dems in the balls come election time.


----------



## healthmyths (Nov 20, 2014)

MrDVS1 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...


Is it "whining" to ask about the "fairness"??
I thought we lived in a democracy where EVERYONE has a right to representation.
More importantly the immigration program has enough laws.  What is needed is better execution of existing laws.
This includes NOT encouraging illegals to cross porous borders as we've seen obviously people like you approve.
Tell you what... is it whining if I decide not to pay taxes because illegals aren't paying taxes?  Seems that is only fair.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 20, 2014)

Sounds like she is now a US Citizen

She should do what she can  to help others become citizens. Tell her that nobody is offering citizenship to these people, only a ten year path where they may eventually qualify for citizenship

Just like she did


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 20, 2014)

MrDVS1 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...



Now that's funny

Free comedy. You can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 20, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...



Tell her not to worry about what other people do and mind your own business like Americans used to do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Ravi said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...


Is that what you're telling all the shadow-dwelling whiners who are drooling down their chests, waiting for obozo to excuse their lawlessness?  Is that what you're telling La Raza and however many other whiny, anti-American organizations that are lobbying to have their boi-god, obozo, legitimize millions of criminals?  If they don't like how this country is run, go the fuck back to where they belong?  ....Yeah, didn't think so.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...



My family came from the Ukraine in 1905.  My great grandfather came legally based on the laws at that time. 

Illegals are being rewarded because the ones rewarding them operate under the concept of pandering in order to get political support.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

g5000 said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


How obtuse can y'all be?  There is already a legal path to immigrate to this country.  Thousands, including the Ukrainian woman cited in the OP, have followed those legal rules and achieved their dream of coming here and becoming citizens.  Why should millions of criminals be rewarded for breaking the law and ignoring the legal methods to immigrate?


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...



When people are coming in to MY country illegally, it becomes my business.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 20, 2014)

Tell your daughter in law that we prefer Mexicans to commie Ukrainians and she should be grateful that we took her at all


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

Claudette said:


> According to what I've been reading most Americans are against his amnesty bullshit.
> 
> Pollsters Obama s Work-Permit Plan Is Very Unpopular The Daily Caller#!
> 
> ...


You mistake is reading, or at least your sources.  You need to become more liberal-minded and blindly support legitimizing criminal activities favored by this regime.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 20, 2014)

g5000 wrote:"You tell her that 79% of Americans want illegals to be granted a path to citizenship or legal status. You tell her the People have spoken."...

That is a LIE. Most Americans want people to immigrate fairly and follow our laws doing so.  I would ask  were you got this number, but it's obvious reality and your  philosophy  aren't well acquainted. I have known plenty of White immigrants that don't understand why America has such an unfair system that penalizes good honest immigrants and rewards scofflaws because the illegals are not white. It's about exploitation, and cheap labor. It isn't about being humanitarian. And WE all know it.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 20, 2014)

Actually, we have more than enough Ukrainians in this country. They are ex commies you know, we can't really trust them
Hell, they don't even speak the language
Give me some good ole Mexicans any day


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Actually, we have more than enough Ukrainians in this country. They are ex commies you know, we can't really trust them
> Hell, they don't even speak the language
> Give me some good ole Mexicans any day


Why, do you need some yard work done?  Or maybe your toilet needs cleaning?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, we have more than enough Ukrainians in this country. They are ex commies you know, we can't really trust them
> ...



Do Ukranians clean toilets?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I'm sure you prefer Mexicans.  They work cheaper.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 20, 2014)

"What do I tell my daughter-in-law who immigrated LEGALLY?"

The truth:

That the IIRIRA authorizes the president to exercise prosecutorial discretion with regard to deferred action concerning those in the country who are undocumented. That the IIRIRA authorizes neither 'amnesty' nor a 'path to citizenship,' as the president is seeking neither. And once immigration reform is passed by Congress and signed into law by the president, those undocumented will be subject to the provisions of the new law.

Last, tell your daughter-in-law that the president's action came about as a consequence of the failure of House republicans to take up immigration reform passed by the Senate in 2013 – had House republicans taken appropriate and timely action, it would not have been necessary for the president to issue his executive order.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


They speak better English than Ukranians and aren't a bunch of commies


----------



## ogibillm (Nov 20, 2014)

tell her to quit whining like a fucking toddler.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 20, 2014)

Remind her come next election time.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 20, 2014)

Mexicans make better food than Ukrainians

Who needs more Ukrainians in this country?  Let em go to Russia


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 20, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Mexicans make better food than Ukrainians
> 
> Who needs more Ukrainians in this country?  Let em go to Russia


You eat Mexicans!  Do they make good taco meat?


----------



## Zander (Nov 20, 2014)

Tell her to apply for welfare, food stamps,  and a section 8 apartment. It's the American way!!


----------



## FactFinder (Nov 20, 2014)

What do I tell my daughter-in-law who immigrated LEGALLY?

Welcome to America!!!


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Sounds like she is now a US Citizen
> 
> She should do what she can  to help others become citizens. Tell her that nobody is offering citizenship to these people, only a ten year path where they may eventually qualify for citizenship
> 
> Just like she did



For an illegal to be given any path, however slight, is bullshit.  They've shown they are lawbreakers so the Democrats reward them.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 20, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like she is now a US Citizen
> ...


They are no longer illegal


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like she is now a US Citizen
> ...


Reagan awarded how many?


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You can thank the affirmative action unqualified black man in a government job for that.  He can change their status but they, and he, will still be pieces of shit.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What Reagan did and what Obama did aren't comparable.  Reagan used executive orders to carry out what Congress has already authorized during legislation.  What he did was state how it should be done.  Obama, on the other hand, stated it should be done because his sorry ass didn't like be told no by Congress.  Those who claim Congress did nothing is lying.  Obama proposed what he wanted and the answer was no.  Typical of Democrats to complain because they don't get the answer they want to hear.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 20, 2014)

g5000 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...



Hmm, we just had an election and the side that was for Illegal Immigration didn't do so well.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 21, 2014)

tell her that the dems will have a tough time keeping the black's on their plantation now. There's a new fav. now- the illegals.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 21, 2014)

eta- the bottom line is it is just millions more free votes for the libs.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


They aren't whining, you are.


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 21, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> "Tough shit.  Making life fair for some always means screwing others over, but we don't care".
> 
> .



"Fair" is where you take the kids to ride the bumper cars and eat cotton candy.

Life isn't "fair".


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 21, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Oh, and one more thing, healthmyths.
> 
> You tell your daughter-in-law that life is way, way, way harder for an illegal immigrant than it is for her.  But they were still desperate enough to come to America anyway.
> 
> ...




Close the border.
Deport illegals.


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 21, 2014)

g5000 said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



There already is a "path to citizenship...and it doesn't include sneaking in illegally...well, it didn't until recently...
They need those votes, though.


----------



## healthmyths (Nov 21, 2014)

This Thanksgiving at my son and daughter-in-law's home we will be praying for all of us as it becomes clearer with every action taken by Obama that our country is deteriorating.  Including our prayers will be those innocent children that are being used as ploys by all parties.   Their lives are being destroyed
by shipping them to the U.S. which the UN should interfere with as it is child abuse of the first degree.  All those naive ignorant people including Obama
have contributed to a lost generation of children being forced to be part of this next influx.  Of all the damages being done, these children are forever going to be scarred and those to blame including Obama should be totally held accountable for their crass vote gathering purpose.
So when you supporters of Obama's plans, consider this... you are sentencing thousands of children to a state supported life.  Very few will see their
parents again.  Most will be forever angry at both their parents and eventually the ignorant naive people that supported Obama's EO action. 
W will pray for that these children forever torn from their families will forgive the idiots and naive people that think they are doing this children a favor!
The majority of these children will grow up bitter.  Hating people that thought they were doing them a FAVOR!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 21, 2014)

Ravi said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


The hell they haven't been whining.   Or have you not been paying attention?


----------



## Camp (Nov 21, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> This Thanksgiving at my son and daughter-in-law's home we will be praying for all of us as it becomes clearer with every action taken by Obama that our country is deteriorating.  Including our prayers will be those innocent children that are being used as ploys by all parties.   Their lives are being destroyed
> by shipping them to the U.S. which the UN should interfere with as it is child abuse of the first degree.  All those naive ignorant people including Obama
> have contributed to a lost generation of children being forced to be part of this next influx.  Of all the damages being done, these children are forever going to be scarred and those to blame including Obama should be totally held accountable for their crass vote gathering purpose.
> So when you supporters of Obama's plans, consider this... you are sentencing thousands of children to a state supported life.  Very few will see their
> ...


Those kids hit the lottery. They came from roach and rat infested ghetto's and muddy villages with foul water and open sewers. They will never be pissed off about being forced to eat three meals a day, sleep in real beds with clean sheets, have toys and going to school. The constant bug bites, runny noses, perpetual illnesses and eye and ear infections are in the past. They will pray to God with thanks for having escaped the horrible lives they came from. 
Pray for the poor kids in Ukraine, especially the ones in the war zone and the ones who are loosing their fathers.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 21, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...



You tell her we're lucky to have her and enjoy her legal status as a citizen.


----------



## Taz (Nov 21, 2014)

Tell her she has to go down to Mexico and cross back illegally through the desert, then Obummer might mention her in a speech as well.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...



Tell her the truth.

Obama has a message for her.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2014)

g5000 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 21, 2014)

Tell her the truth.

Our Kenyan Emperor just spat on her and every other person who migrated to the (former) United States of America legally.

Then ask her how she'll vote in her first election.

If she says "Democrat" buy her a ticket back.......


----------



## FactFinder (Nov 21, 2014)

*Hmm, we just had an election and the side that was for Illegal Immigration didn't do so well.[/QUOTE]
*
I didn't hear much platform thumping about the issue during this political season.. a bit late to try to leverage a non starter now. There was zero mandate about immigration in the recent election....stop the crap!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2014)

FactFinder said:


> *Hmm, we just had an election and the side that was for Illegal Immigration didn't do so well.*



I didn't hear much platform thumping about the issue during this political season.. a bit late to try to leverage a non starter now. There was zero mandate about immigration in the recent election....stop the crap![/QUOTE]
Just why do you suppose Emperor Barry delayed making his proclamation until _after_ those elections, despite the volatile and vociferous objections by those who had been promised his beneficence?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2014)

Of course, this is a hot topic at work.  I've mentioned that I work with _LEGAL_ immigrants from all over the world.   One guy from Columbia suggested he was considering filing suit against King BO and the Federal Gvmt to recoup his expenses, as well as compensation for the time he spent waiting for permission to come here.  Hhmmm...class action suit, maybe?  I bet we can find more _LEGAL IMMIGRANTS_ who might be interested than the criminals Barry O has unleashed upon the decent people of this nation.


----------



## ogibillm (Nov 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Of course, this is a hot topic at work.  I've mentioned that I work with _LEGAL_ immigrants from all over the world.   One guy from Columbia suggested he was considering filing suit against King BO and the Federal Gvmt to recoup his expenses, as well as compensation for the time he spent waiting for permission to come here.  Hhmmm...class action suit, maybe?  I bet we can find more _LEGAL IMMIGRANTS_ who might be interested than the criminals Barry O has unleashed upon the decent people of this nation.


what whiny bitches.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 22, 2014)

Tell her that if she thought she was escaping tin-pot dictators and a 3rd world country that she was wrong!


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 22, 2014)

This morning I saw, for the first time in several weeks, a Russian lady who had been absent whilst completing her work toward achieving American citizenship.  She had been sworn in early last week and now was back to work.

I asked her about her reaction.

She didn't answer.

She spit on the floor and walked away.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 22, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> This morning I saw, for the first time in several weeks, a Russian lady who had been absent whilst completing her work toward achieving American citizenship.  She had been sworn in early last week and now was back to work.
> 
> I asked her about her reaction.
> 
> ...


Aw, what a bitch. Tell her to kiss the ground in front of all Americans for allowing her to be one.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 22, 2014)

Her action may have had something to do with my having dropped a newspaper with Our Kenyan Emperor's photo on the front page.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 22, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...



Well you could tell her what the President said, you did it legally...FUCK YOU!!


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 22, 2014)

Ravi said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > This morning I saw, for the first time in several weeks, a Russian lady who had been absent whilst completing her work toward achieving American citizenship.  She had been sworn in early last week and now was back to work.
> ...


What a bitch?  Yah, fuck all those criminal trespassers who are being granted "amnesty" by the Criminal King.  Fuck them all.  I'd prefer to see them sent back to wherever the hell they crawled in from to stand in line.  Fucking law-breaking scum.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> This morning I saw, for the first time in several weeks, a Russian lady who had been absent whilst completing her work toward achieving American citizenship.  She had been sworn in early last week and now was back to work.
> 
> I asked her about her reaction.
> 
> ...


 
She spit on our floors?

Send the bitch back


----------



## hadit (Nov 24, 2014)

g5000 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...



Except that most Americans do NOT approve of the president's power grab.  IOW, he's doing it wrong.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 24, 2014)

Tell her How Obama and his party of Progressives LIE to her when they tell her, they care more about her. And then tell her to NEVER vote for one again


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 26, 2014)

g5000 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...



It would be lying to her then.   The majority of Americans oppose amnesty and a path to citizenship to these illegal invaders.  No pattern against minorities here.   This is about our immigration laws not minorities.  But by the way, Mexicans and other Latinos enjoy the highest quotas by far for legal immigration into our country.  So you were saying?  This is not a party issue either.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Dec 4, 2014)

g5000 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...



I must have missed something. Did "the people" let their voice be heard in siding with the president in the last election? Last I checked the Constitution said the representatives are elected because they share the views and represent their constituents. Which also means to use executive order that contradicts Federal law that's already established by the legislative branch, is going against ELECTED representatives who were put in place BY their constituents and goes against those established procedures outlined by our Constitution regarding both creating and changing laws that are to be passed. Do we honestly need a lesson in the Constitution's legislative and elected process?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 4, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Actually, we have more than enough Ukrainians in this country. They are ex commies you know, we can't really trust them
> Hell, they don't even speak the language
> Give me some good ole Mexicans any day


how many do you want me to send over?.........im sure there are a handful around out here.......


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 4, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...


Tell her to get a damned good job. 

Two other worthless fucks who won't are counting on her for support.

Welcome to America.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 4, 2014)

Ravi said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


La Raza whines Ravi.....quite a bit......most Mexicans that have been here for a length of time dont pay attention them....


----------



## Toro (Dec 4, 2014)

I immigrated here legally.

And frankly, American immigration laws are so retarded, I kind of sympathize with the fence jumpers.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 4, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> This morning I saw, for the first time in several weeks, a Russian lady who had been absent whilst completing her work toward achieving American citizenship.  She had been sworn in early last week and now was back to work.
> 
> I asked her about her reaction.
> 
> ...


hope it wasnt a floor with a carpet....


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 4, 2014)

Toro said:


> I immigrated here legally.
> 
> And frankly, American immigration laws are so retarded, I kind of sympathize with the fence jumpers.


What we should do is use immigration reform as a springboard to welfare reform.

For every working illegal we find here, we drop one chronically unemployed/unemployable American welfare slug across the border.

Mexico and Canada would seal the border pretty quickly.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 4, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...


Tell she's lucky that she comes from a country that she doesn't have to wait 10+ years to legally immigrate.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Dec 4, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...



See no evil, speak no evil .....


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 4, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, we have more than enough Ukrainians in this country. They are ex commies you know, we can't really trust them
> ...


If you do that, your neighborhood will be taken over by Ukranians


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 4, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


well that would be different......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 5, 2014)

Toro said:


> I immigrated here legally.
> 
> And frankly, *American immigration laws are so retarded,* I kind of sympathize with the fence jumpers.


yea i just found that out.....but we found out the UK's are pretty retarded too........


----------



## Flopper (Dec 6, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I immigrated here legally.
> ...


Immigration laws have always been retarded.  The most basic question that should be asked before writing law is how many immigrants should be allowed into the country each each year.  Instead of Congress deciding this, immigrants decide it.

Once a foreign student completes their schooling and practical training these highly educated, highly skilled, highly motivated, tax-paying, law-abiding foreigners are expelled. Yet, unskilled labors are allowed to live and work in the US as long as they choose.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Are you serious?   We should let foreigners decide how many of them can come here?   We'd have two billion impoverished across the world coming here then.   That would be committing national suicide.   Whether or not one is skilled or unskilled allowing them to come here should be based on our ability to provide them with jobs and resources without short changing our own citizens while keeping population growth in mind.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 6, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


thats not what he said......


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Thanks but to clarify, Congress should should set limits on immigration. However, those limits should be somewhat flexible. the reunification of families, admitting immigrants with skills that are valuable to the U.S. economy, protecting refugees, and promoting diversity should be considered.

The heart of the illegal immigration crisis is our need for low wage unskilled and semiskilled labor.  There are plenty of foreign workers who want and need those jobs but there's no practically legal channels for that labor to enter the country. A Mexican without family in the U.S. who wants to do something other than farm work has virtually no legal way to enter the country.  And even a man with family here must wait from 6 to 22 years for a visa, depending on what kind of relatives he has and what their legal status is.  Our choice is not whether these workers will entry the US but how they will enter.  Businesses need these workers and they're going to come legally or illegally.  

Having undocumented immigrants in the country is a huge problem for law enforcement., public schools,  and social services. They live in the shadows, they often escape paying taxes, live in unsanitary conditions, and get much of their healthcare from emergency rooms, the most expense form of medical care. They can't be absorbed into society so they form their own communities. They don't report crimes and often become part of criminal enterprises.


----------



## jasonnfree (Dec 7, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...



She sounds like a typical republican, already whining


healthmyths said:


> She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> a President who obviously rewards lawbreakers i.e. illegal immigrants.
> 
> She loved America for giving her opportunities she didn't have in Ukraine.
> ...



She sounds like  a typical republican.  She ought to just be happy she made it here. A lot of Mexicans have more of a claim to this country than Ukrainians anyway.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 7, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...



Yeah right,  the Democrats don't whine about anything.   Objecting to something isn't whining anyway.   Mexicans have no claim on this country.    The parts that once belonged to the Mexican government has long ago been sold to the U.S.....sore loser.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...



Not our problem if foreigners need jobs.    They certainly don't have the right to come to this country and work without authorization while competing with Americans by working for less.   There are good reasons that we shouldn't be importing the unskilled, poor and uneducated into our country. They are a fiscal burden to us.  Businesses don't "need" them except to increase their profits which is just based on greed not need.

I don't know what an "undocumented " is.   They are illegal aliens according to immigration law.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 8, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


The fact is we do need foreign workers in the US.  Notice who cleans your hotel room in any major city, harvests your produce, buses tables in restaurants, or cuts the grass.  Millions of undocumented immigrants are doing the crappy jobs few legal residents will do.  Look at the top research and development centers in the country.  Their staff includes many foreign nationals filling jobs that Americans can't do.  Under current immigration law, we educate them give them a few years experience and send them back home to compete with us.

The Democrat approach to immigration is to bring our laws into the 21st century, to reflect immigration as it really is, not what we wish it were.  It is far too late to construct mid 20th century immigration laws and policy.  Our current laws are so ambiguous and unenforceable, that we have reams of regulations, executive orders, and actions that change constantly.


----------



## Camp (Dec 8, 2014)

Last people to complain should be young females. They have the easiest  and quickest way of gaining a green card and citizenship. Easier than anyone else. All they have to do is find an American guy and play wife for a few years. They can come here on a student, temporary work or even tourist visa. As long as they marry before the visa expires they are on the easy path to that green card and citizenship. Little more difficult if they have to find the American husband from their home country, but even that is pretty easy.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



No problem if they are here legally.   It is just nonsense that Americans won't do the jobs that illegal aliens are doing.   Who do you think did them before the arrival of cheap, illegal labor?   Our annual quotas already reflect our needs for immigrants without depleting job opportunities and resources for our own citizens.   Nothing outdated about them at all.    Our laws are enforceable it is just that corruption and greed won't allow them to be.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 9, 2014)

Camp said:


> Last people to complain should be young females. They have the easiest  and quickest way of gaining a green card and citizenship. Easier than anyone else. All they have to do is find an American guy and play wife for a few years. They can come here on a student, temporary work or even tourist visa. As long as they marry before the visa expires they are on the easy path to that green card and citizenship. Little more difficult if they have to find the American husband from their home country, but even that is pretty easy.


It would seem the same thing applies to young males.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 9, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


Our need for legal Mexican labor is greater than it has ever been, yet quotas remain the same as they were 50 years ago.

If our immigration laws were enforceable we wouldn't be in the mess we are today.  There're 54 million Hispanic and Latinos in the US and that doesn't include illegals.  These people come primarily from Mexico, often have close ties with family and friends in Mexico, and routinely travel between the two countries. We have 2,000 miles of southern boarder most of it sparsely populated and 4,000 miles of coastline easily accessible to Mexico.  Political pressures for more open boarders, businesses seeking cheap Mexican labor, and the desire for family and friends to be together guarantees that the immigration is not going to stop.  Our choice is whether that immigration is legal or illegal.


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 9, 2014)

Flopper said:


> If our immigration laws were enforceable we wouldn't be in the mess we are today.  There're 54 million Hispanic and Latinos in the US and that doesn't include illegals.  These people come primarily from Mexico, often have close ties with family and friends in Mexico, and routinely travel between the two countries. We have 2,000 miles of southern boarder most of it sparsely populated and 4,000 miles of coastline easily accessible to Mexico.  Political pressures for open boarders, businesses seeking cheap Mexican labor, and the desire for family and friends to be together guarantees that the immigration is not going to stop.  Our choice is whether that immigration is legal or illegal.



Our immigration laws ARE enforceable.  The problem is that neither side WANTS to enforce them.  Republicans don't want to miss out on cheap labor and Democrats don't want to miss out on the new voters.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 9, 2014)

hunarcy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > If our immigration laws were enforceable we wouldn't be in the mess we are today.  There're 54 million Hispanic and Latinos in the US and that doesn't include illegals.  These people come primarily from Mexico, often have close ties with family and friends in Mexico, and routinely travel between the two countries. We have 2,000 miles of southern boarder most of it sparsely populated and 4,000 miles of coastline easily accessible to Mexico.  Political pressures for open boarders, businesses seeking cheap Mexican labor, and the desire for family and friends to be together guarantees that the immigration is not going to stop.  Our choice is whether that immigration is legal or illegal.
> ...



Actually,  the Democrats like the cheap labor also.   I don't know where people get the notion that corporations/businesses are all run by Republicans or that the Democrats in congress aren't just as much in the back pockets of the corporations as the Republicans are.    And yes, the Democrats are willing to thumb their noses at our immigration laws to gain the vote of ethnocentric Hispanics.   Since when are they special in this country?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



We have a need for Mexican labor?   How so, since we have 23 million Americans out of work right now and many of them are blue-collared workers.    We have no need for uneducated, unskilled and poor foreigners no matter where they hail from.    They are a burden to our society.    Interesting that you should  just mention Mexicans as if there aren't millions of others across the world that would love to come and work here.  Agenda much?    I thought our country was about diversity.   How is that diversity favoring one national/ethnic group?


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 10, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> We have a need for Mexican labor?   How so, since we have 23 million Americans out of work right now and many of them are blue-collared workers.    We have no need for uneducated, unskilled and poor foreigners no matter where they hail from.    They are a burden to our society.    Interesting that you should  just mention Mexicans as if there aren't millions of others across the world that would love to come and work here.  Agenda much?    I thought our country was about diversity.   How is that diversity favoring one national/ethnic group?



The problem with out of work Americans is that they require payment at the minimum wage level.  The "undocumented" worker works at less than minimum wage.  (Reminds the Democrats of their time as slave owners.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2014)

hunarcy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > If our immigration laws were enforceable we wouldn't be in the mess we are today.  There're 54 million Hispanic and Latinos in the US and that doesn't include illegals.  These people come primarily from Mexico, often have close ties with family and friends in Mexico, and routinely travel between the two countries. We have 2,000 miles of southern boarder most of it sparsely populated and 4,000 miles of coastline easily accessible to Mexico.  Political pressures for open boarders, businesses seeking cheap Mexican labor, and the desire for family and friends to be together guarantees that the immigration is not going to stop.  Our choice is whether that immigration is legal or illegal.
> ...


Neither sides wants to enforce the laws that are on the books which is the major reason why these laws are not going to be enforced.  We have had illegal immigration in this country since the immigration laws were first written.  There have been periods are rigid enforcement. However, for the last 50 years we have simply ignored illegal immigration across the southern boarder.  It is simply not possible to turn the clock back. 

 Have you ever looked at the our hodge podge of immigration laws. They are very general, giving the administration the authority to do just about anything for, humanitarian, economic, or national security reasons. What has emerged is volumes of regulations, often unfair, unenforceable, and confusing. We have over 15,000 immigration lawyers and that doesn't come close to meeting the demand.  We need to completely rewrite our immigration laws to deal with the real immigration issues, 11 million people living in this country illegally, businesses that provide the jobs for illegal immigrants, realistic immigration quotas, and tracking of vistas so people have to leave the country when their visas expire.  Probably the most important issue is documenting who is actually living in this country.


----------



## Camp (Dec 10, 2014)

I once went on a journey up and down the California central valley in search of the best Mexican bar food in California. We stopped at every little dingy town we ran into. I have no idea as to how you would get American workers to move to those areas and live in those shacks the Mexicans live in.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Camp said:


> I once went on a journey up and down the California central valley in search of the best Mexican bar food in California. We stopped at every little dingy town we ran into. I have no idea as to how you would get American workers to move to those areas and live in those shacks the Mexicans live in.



If workers were truly needed in those areas why isn't there a push to bring foreigners here legally for those towns then?   Why would an American have to live in a shack?    Decent homes can't be built?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Flopper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Our immigration quotas are realistic!    It is just that employers want cheap labor and there are more unskilled, uneducated and poor "immigrants" that want to come here than we can accommodate in jobs and resources without it negatively impacting our own citizens.   For God's sake wake up!


----------



## Camp (Dec 10, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > I once went on a journey up and down the California central valley in search of the best Mexican bar food in California. We stopped at every little dingy town we ran into. I have no idea as to how you would get American workers to move to those areas and live in those shacks the Mexicans live in.
> ...


If Americans were used in those areas I suspect that the employers would have to pay legal and fair wages, safe working conditions and provide housing or at least a pay that would enable the workers to live in housing that would pass safe housing regulations. I did this trip in '94, so I don't know what kind of changes might have occurred since that time. Lots could have changed in 20 years. For some reason I kind of doubt it, but maybe someone with more recent experience can provide an update.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


For a Mexican with no family in the US, legal residency  can take 6 to 20 years depending on the job skills. That is not realistic considering that there are hundreds of miles of border that can be crossed easily and there is virtually no penalty imposed by either the US or Mexican government for doing so.

For a Mexican to visit family members that are US citizens, that person must obtain a tourist visa/boarder crossing card which cost $160 a person. To obtain the visa, they must first have a Mexican passport at a cost $101 US plus the cost of photos, and finger prints all which takes about one to two months.  After obtaining a passport, the person must complete a Visa application and pay an application fee.  After application, the visitor must schedule an interview which takes about 3 weeks to 3 months depending on the consulate. After a successful interview and review of the application and paying the remainder of the fees, the visa is issue in about 3 or 4 weeks.  So after paying several hundred dollars in fees waiting  months, the visitor can legally visit family in the US or they can just walk across the boarder which is what hundreds of thousands of Mexicans do.

Most of our immigration laws and regulation were designed for southern boarder crossing of 300,000 to 400,000 a year.  Currently there're about 350 million crossings a year.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2014)

Camp said:


> I once went on a journey up and down the California central valley in search of the best Mexican bar food in California. We stopped at every little dingy town we ran into. I have no idea as to how you would get American workers to move to those areas and live in those shacks the Mexicans live in.


You do what some farmers have had to do, pay $18/hr.  However, even when farmers pay higher wages, they still can't get enough labor for many jobs.  The only way you would fill the fields with Americans picking and loading crops at 100+ temperatures is if starvation was the alternative.


----------



## jasonnfree (Dec 10, 2014)

Camp said:


> I once went on a journey up and down the California central valley in search of the best Mexican bar food in California. We stopped at every little dingy town we ran into. I have no idea as to how you would get American workers to move to those areas and live in those shacks the Mexicans live in.



I remember reading Steinbeck's books about the depression era.  The people that came to California from other  states lived in adverse conditions and would do almost anything for a buck, just like today's illegals.     I think it was in Steinbeck's Cannery row, where one white family lived in an old boiler out  in a field.   White American's are really only a few generations removed from those times.  Some jurisdictions even set up road blocks to stop the "illegals"  coming in from mid western  states that had dust bowl conditions back home.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > I once went on a journey up and down the California central valley in search of the best Mexican bar food in California. We stopped at every little dingy town we ran into. I have no idea as to how you would get American workers to move to those areas and live in those shacks the Mexicans live in.
> ...


Thankfully, no American citizen needs to live like that. Yes, I know if we just did away with minimum wage, food stamps, welfare, Medicaid, and those other social programs, no American would turn down any job.  America would be fully employed, but I what cost.

No one that comes to this country illegally should expect to enjoy all the privileges of a citizens.  However, they should be able to earn those privileges.


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 11, 2014)

Tell her now she knows how we feel.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Flopper said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



They can earn them by following the legal process which starts in their own countries not on our soil after entering illegally.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 11, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > I once went on a journey up and down the California central valley in search of the best Mexican bar food in California. We stopped at every little dingy town we ran into. I have no idea as to how you would get American workers to move to those areas and live in those shacks the Mexicans live in.
> ...



You are comparing apples to oranges here.   There was nothing illegal about citizens moving from one state to another.   We are talking foreigners here illegally.   Learn to know the difference regardless of their motivations.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > I once went on a journey up and down the California central valley in search of the best Mexican bar food in California. We stopped at every little dingy town we ran into. I have no idea as to how you would get American workers to move to those areas and live in those shacks the Mexicans live in.
> ...



There are unlimited H-2 visas for legal, foreign ag workers but some of the greedy growers refuse to use them because they can increase their profits by using illegal aliens instead.   There is no reason based on that that they don't have enough workers even though most Americans won't pick crops for a living.    If these illegals were truly starving you don't think they'd jump at the chance to pick crops legally with these visas?   I am simply amazed at how uninformed you and many others in here are and using your lack of knowledge to justify illegal immigration into our country.    These greedy growers pass the social costs of the illegal aliens they use unto we the taxpayer .If they used the visas instead there would be no shortage of workers and the growers themselves would be responsible for their social costs.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 11, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


Current immigration laws make it nearly impossible for most Mexicans to legally immigrate unless they have family in the US that are citizens.

The fact is about half of the illegal immigrants in the US entered the country legally; they just never left.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Really?    Then why do Mexicans hold the highest quotas for legal immigration into our country?  Doesn't matter anyway as we cannot allow them all to come here.  What makes Mexicans so special anyway?    What happened to diversity?

No, 40% are visa over stayers.    The other 60% never entered legally in the first place.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 11, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Greed?

The re


Oldglory1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


The country quota system was abolished 50 years ago.  It was replaced with a per country limit which is a flexible limit.  What makes Mexico and other Latin American countries special is that Hispanic and Latinos number 56 million in the US, the largest ethnic minority.  1.5 billion dollars in goods flows across the boarder each day.  This creates a huge demand for fast easy travel across the boarder which has resulted in 350 million boarder crossing a year.

The way to control illegal immigration is not to increase enforcement at the boarder crossings and ports of entry but to reduce the incentive to come here.  We need to make it harder for illegal immigrants to work in the US by increasing employer penalties and providing a better method of identification.  We need to publicize the fact that; jobs are not easy to find, there is no free food program for illegal immigrants, free healthcare, or free housing.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



What has business with Mexico at the border have to do with allowing them to come here and live and work here more than any other country's citizens?  If you want to go by ethnic origin in this country there are far more from European roots here than from south of our border residing here.

We need to couple border security along with removing the incentives for illegals to come here.    Terrorists and criminals aren't looking for jobs and benefits.    We need to end birthright citizenship for their kids also because that is how they attain free healthcare, housing and food.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 11, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


The business we do with Mexico, the demand for cheap Mexican labor, tourism, and American Latinos and their families create a huge volume of traffic between the two countries.  The more traffic, the more opportunities there are to enter the country illegally. Immigration officials usually spend only seconds with each vehicle or individual.   When two countries are bound together as closely as the US and Mexico, large scale migration is inevitable.  If laws, regulations, and enforcement are realist then it will legal.


Europe, that is the EU is a US Visa free zone.  Unlike Mexico you can travel to the US stay up to 90 days with nothing but a passport.  Getting a work permit is also pretty easy as long your US employer initiates the paper work.  If you want a green card, just enter the US with your passport, find an employer that will process immigration paperwork, make application, and you'll probably have a green card in matter of months not years.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Dec 11, 2014)

g5000 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > She came from Ukraine.  She followed every rule and regulation.  She paid lawyers fees, studied hard and took the oath of citizenship.  And she is very very upset with "stupidity of American voters" that put into office
> ...



Tell her no such thing.  79% of Americans don't approve of open borders and illegals pouring into this country.  Tell her not to believe the bullshit, that our immigration policy is broken and needs "fixed". 
We have always welcomed people from other countries.  The procedure has worked from the beginning, and it worked for her.   What is happening now is a desperate attempt to weaken this country.  Tell her you are proud of her for doing it right.  Tell her not to believe the "oppressing minorities"  garbage the media is spewing.
At one time, she was one of those minorities, and was welcomed.
Our immigration laws aren't broken.  Our border is.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Again, just because we do business with Mexico shouldn't entitle them  to live and work here more than any other country's citizens.   They aren't even satisfied with that as they are here  by far in the largest numbers illegally also.


----------

